# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  تابع تشخیص زوج یا فرد بودن یک عدد

## A.Farzin

با سلام

با چه تابعی میتوان زوج یا فرد بودن یک عدد (odd or vevn) را تشخیص داد.

ممنون

----------


## AminSobati

سلام،
از علامت % استفاده کنید:
if 5 % 2 =0

----------


## NewFoxStudent

یه تابع درست کن با یه پارامتر
بعد دستور زیرو توش بنویس

Return @Number % 2

----------

